#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Problema com Dude + Telegram

## pedrohafe

Bom dia colegas

Configurei o Dude para enviar mensagens a um grupo do Telegram que criei com a finalidade de ter informações o status dos ativos da rede com a qual trabalho, e funcionou, porém o Dude fica enviando mensagens o tempo todo avisando que o status dos dispositivos está "Up", de forma que se eu ficar sem olhar o celular por um prazo de quinze minutos, quando for conferir o telegram terei umas cinquenta notificaçoes, dizendo que o status dos dispositivos estão Up, quando na verdade o que preciso é que ele envie mensagens caso mude o status somente uma vez, e não que fique me avisando o tempo todo que está Up.

Alguém já passou por um problema parecido?

----------


## filipirocha

Qual o comando você usou no Dude ?

----------


## pedrohafe

/tool fetch url="https://api.telegram.org/botxxx:xxx/sendMessage?chat_id=-219273706&text=O servico [Probe.Name] no dispositivo [Device.Name] passou para o status [Service.Status] ([Service.ProblemDescription]) IP=[Device.FirstAddress]"

----------


## hermesamaral

Boa tarde, conseguiu achar esse erro, eu estou com o mesmo problema, e gasta tudo os dados do celular em pouco tempo, e bem legal porem tem alguns ajustes.

----------


## pedrohafe

Boa tarde Hermes, consegui sim. A parte de notificações estava ok, faltava um pequeno ajuste no menu Notifications. Vá até a função que você configurou para o Dude emitir avisos pelo Telegram, na aba Advanced basta que você marque as funções: down -> up, unstable -> down, up -> down. Feito isso ele vai parar de enviar notificações de status up o tempo todo e enviar somente quando cair e subir.

----------


## ronandopo

o meu o link ta ok mas não envia a msg, se colar no navegador da

----------


## pedrohafe

> o meu o link ta ok mas não envia a msg, se colar no navegador da


Você está usando o Dude através do Windows ou do RouterOS? Se for pelo RouterOS, cheque o log, se nele estiver indicando que as mensagens estão sendo enviadas, cheque a configuração de DNS da sua RB, ela não está resolvendo o nome. Por isso que quando vc testa no navegador funciona pois o dispositivo está com o DNS configurado corretamente.

----------


## InfraComNet

> Você está usando o Dude através do Windows ou do RouterOS? Se for pelo RouterOS, cheque o log, se nele estiver indicando que as mensagens estão sendo enviadas, cheque a configuração de DNS da sua RB, ela não está resolvendo o nome. Por isso que quando vc testa no navegador funciona pois o dispositivo está com o DNS configurado corretamente.


Desculpa coveirar um pouco... mas estou com a mesma dúvida que o do ronandopo.
Então, o servidor Dude é pelo RouterOS. Só não entendi o porquê da parte de DNS da routerboard? Se eu botar DNS no RB... vai parar a rede inteira e os 3 mil clientes... não vai? O DNS que vc fala pelo RB é através deste caminho: IP > DNS > janelinha do DNS Settings, é isso? Se sim, os campos de DNS estão em branco... precisa preencher o DNS mesmo assim pra funcionar a mensagem via Telegram?

----------


## pedrohafe

> Desculpa coveirar um pouco... mas estou com a mesma dúvida que o do ronandopo.
> Então, o servidor Dude é pelo RouterOS. Só não entendi o porquê da parte de DNS da routerboard? Se eu botar DNS no RB... vai parar a rede inteira e os 3 mil clientes... não vai? O DNS que vc fala pelo RB é através deste caminho: IP > DNS > janelinha do DNS Settings, é isso? Se sim, os campos de DNS estão em branco... precisa preencher o DNS mesmo assim pra funcionar a mensagem via Telegram?



É necessário ter o DNS configurado na RB para que ela resolva os nomes, no caso, o fetch busca o nome e não um endereço IP. 

1 - Não vai parar sua rede inteira. Ao configurar os DNS na sua RB você só está indicando quem vai fazer a resolução de nomes para este equipamento especial, como se você estivesse configurando um DNS num host.

2 - E sim, é exatamente onde você citou: IP > DNS, configure com os DNS de sua preferência.

----------


## InfraComNet

> É necessário ter o DNS configurado na RB para que ela resolva os nomes, no caso, o fetch busca o nome e não um endereço IP. 
> 
> 1 - Não vai parar sua rede inteira. Ao configurar os DNS na sua RB você só está indicando quem vai fazer a resolução de nomes para este equipamento especial, como se você estivesse configurando um DNS num host.
> 
> 2 - E sim, é exatamente onde você citou: IP > DNS, configure com os DNS de sua preferência.


Ok... vou fazer o teste já já. Daí darei a resposta para ver como ficou, ok!! Estou grato pela sua ajuda. Qualquer coisa, retornarei se não funcionar, hehehe.

----------


## elvismgs

> Ok... vou fazer o teste já já. Daí darei a resposta para ver como ficou, ok!! Estou grato pela sua ajuda. Qualquer coisa, retornarei se não funcionar, hehehe.


Bom dia, estou com este mesmo problema, instalei o the dude em uma RB3011 e reporta as mensagens para o telegram,
a mensagem jogando no navegador esta ok mas no the dude não envia.
O que eu posso fazer?

----------

